
Apple Confirms $1M Reward for Anyone Who Can Hack an iPhone - jmsflknr
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/08/08/apple-confirms-1-million-reward-for-hackers-who-find-serious-iphone-vulnerabilities/
======
Someone1234
This might be even more interesting:

> Forbes also revealed on Monday that Apple was to give bug bounty
> participants “developer devices”—iPhones that let hackers dive further into
> iOS. They can, for instance, pause the processor to look at what’s happening
> with data in memory. Krstić confirmed the iOS Security Research Device
> program would be by application only. It will arrive next year.

So called "dev fused" iPhones were like gold to security researchers up until
now. There are a handful in the world outside of Apple's control. If you had
one you'd have a massive advantage at finding exploits/holes.

Unclear exactly what qualifications you need to meet to get a developer iPhone
under this program but I'd suspect established security companies or
consultancies only.

As an aside the $1M figure is only for kernel exploits without any user
interaction, or network exploits without user interaction on pre-release
versions of iOS (due to the 50% bonus on $500K).

~~~
heyoni
I want a dev phone just so that I can quit playing the "jailbreak and never
update" game.

